# I think shes trying to tell me SOMETHING



## SarahFair (Apr 23, 2010)

I just dont know what :/

Well for awhile I thought she was pregnant but now Im not so sure. She is just now loosing her baby teeth so I think she would be too young to carry?

For a couple days shes seemed restless, more vocal, doesnt really want my weather around (real pushy towards him), if I kneel down to pet her shell start pushing on my knee with her head. I dont know if she wants me to scratch her so I do and she seems to push my hand away but if I walk away from her she Baaaa Baaaa Baaaa for a good five mins (even though my weather is right there with her!)
She does not like her stomach or teats to be touched.. She does not even like her back end to be looked at!


She seems to pace a lot. Her poos and pees are normal..
What is she trying to tell me??


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 23, 2010)

Really hard to say. Many goats don't like their stomachs and teats touched so that really isn't saying too much. I guess time will tell.


----------



## glenolam (Apr 23, 2010)

Is she in heat?  I know does stay in heat for about 3 days, so if it's been that long and she's calming down that might be what it is.

I have a doe who constantly pushes me with her head.  She's telling me she wants to be petted, but only on her neck or chin.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 23, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Is she in heat?  I know does stay in heat for about 3 days, so if it's been that long and she's calming down that might be what it is.
> 
> I have a doe who constantly pushes me with her head.  She's telling me she wants to be petted, but only on her neck or chin.


I dont know 
Where can I get a buck rag?

I dont even know what breed she is. Some people on here said an OberX and Obs I thought were fall breeders? (I have suspisions shes crossed with pygmy though..)


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 23, 2010)

You would have to get a buck rag from a breeder who has bucks.

If she is crossed with Nigerian, then she may be a seasonal breeder. I'm not sure about pygmies. Most goats breed in the fall though.


----------



## glenolam (Apr 23, 2010)

Post a picture of her and we'll guess what she is.

If she's part pygmy she could very well be in heat as they come into season all year (meaning, not just in the fall).

If she's eating well and not sick, I'd just watch her closely and see if it goes away in the next day or two.  If it does, she was probably in heat.  Most does in heat also have a white discharge, but my littlest doe had the tinyest bit of discharge that was barely noticible when she first came into season, so if you don't see the discharge don't think it means she's not in season.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 23, 2010)

Pygmy or nigerians can breed year round (so I hear..)
Shes smaller so that is why I think shes mixed with one or the other..


She sure moves a lot!
I included an UTD pooch pic and an above picture


----------



## glenolam (Apr 23, 2010)

She definitely has Oberhasli mixed in with something!  Classic Oberhasli colors - I'm not sure about pygmy or nigerian, though.

My bet is still that she's in heat.


----------



## Bring (Apr 25, 2010)

Pygmy's go into heat only if there is a buck around any time of year.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 25, 2010)

Bring said:
			
		

> Pygmy's go into heat only if there is a buck around any time of year.


interesting..
How far does the buck have to be? a neighbor about 600-700ft across a hilled pasture has goats but Im not sure if its a buck.


----------



## The Egg Bandit (Apr 26, 2010)

Love the "Top Dog" collar!


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 26, 2010)

The Egg Bandit said:
			
		

> Love the "Top Dog" collar!


lol yeah...
My MIL gave it to me years ago..
Funny though, she is the boss of my weather


----------

